# Kill moles but have a dog



## godawgs16 (Sep 27, 2021)

Hey there, I discovered a mole in my yard that's doing some damage. I'm wondering if the poison pellets which I've used in the past are the best way to go even though I have a dog? Or should I use the smoke bombs to smoke them out?


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

I found trapping to be best. Victor Out O' Sight Trap. I would not use poison. Never used smoke.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=32782


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

And then maybe remove their food source …

Grub removal is what solved our mole presence, COMPLETELY:

1. Curative - as called out in below linked MSU article - for immediate grub knockdown; 
2. Milky Disease Spore Application for 8-10 year control of Jap Beetle grubs "specifically"; 
3. Annual Imidicloprid root drenches of shrubs and trees for wipeout of Jap Beetles infesting from neighboring tracts; 
4. Preventative - as called out in below linked MSU article - for knockdown of all other "non-Jap Beetle" grubs …

*Grub Control thread*: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=179

*MSU article, " How to choose and when to apply grub control products for your lawn* " :
https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/how_to_choose_and_when_to_apply_grub_control_products_for_your_lawn


----------

